# Yours Final Four favorites?



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

My favorites:

CSKA Moskow (9-0 now) 
Efes Pilsen (8-1)
Maccabi (7-2)
Barcelona (5-4)
Ulker (5-4) 
Climamio Bologna (7-2)

Ulker and Barcelona have same problem. They still dont find their balance in games. Sometimes they lose their "team play".

Efes Pilsen and CSKA play with high level team discipline. 

Climamio is a good team. A lots of good players. But lack discipline sometims. Like last Efes match. Efes increase team play and defance every minute in game but Climamia couldnt reach Efes level of strength in defance.

CSKA,Efes and Maccabi sometimes play like unstopable team with defance and offence.

I dont see any rival for them for championship.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

If they recover of injuries, I'd add Real Madrid. They aren't going to win the Euroleague this year, but I have to admit that they have been better than Barcelona.

I agree with you in that CSKA, Maccabi and Efes can be unstoppable.


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

Great thread. Mine are naturally C.S.K.A, Maccabi, and I'll add Montepaschi Siena- a great team, legitimate F4 one imo- and for now either Efes or Climamio. I think in future, in the money time of Top 16, things can change... Barca might improve with her new center, and "weaker" teams may surprise, like it happens many times.


----------



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

CSKA,Maccabi,MdP and Efes Pilsen


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

CSKA, Maccabi, Climmamio and I can't decide between MPS and Efes.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

CSKA, Maccabi, Bologna, and i don't know for the last spot, i wish it would be Barca, but they don't look any good lately, they have been playing very bad.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

CSKA and Maccabi aren't unbeatable... but they are the 2 main favorites for F4...

MPS Siena has the potential to be at the same level but not the chemistry yet...

Other favorites are Barcelona, Climanio and Efes Pilsen...


----------

